# Labeling question



## getdirtysoaps (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello,
I hope this is where I can ask this question. I am going to make bath salts. I want to use an all natural food coloring. There are now several companies that make all natural food coloring from plant materials. They don't seem to list any ingredients. The bottles just say all natural plant parts or something like that (Formula secrets). Can I use them in salts to sale? And, if so how would I label my product to meet FDA label requirements?
Thanks


----------



## lsg (Jan 5, 2013)

These are called proprietary blends. I would go to TBK Trading and look at their salt dyes. They are especially made for bath salts.
http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=40


----------



## Lindy (Jan 5, 2013)

I 2nd lsg on that.  You are always better off using ingredients that were formulated specifically for what you are making.


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Jan 5, 2013)

I only use natural ingredients in my products. Those look like FD&C dyes which I don't use. But, thanks for the link. I have used the all natural plant based dyes before for myself, but not in products offered for sale. They are wonderful! They are organic and come in a liquid or powdered form. What I am wondering is how to label them correctly? Or if it is possible to label them correctly if you don't know their "top secret formula."


----------



## Genny (Jan 5, 2013)

If they are food colorants and not cosmetic colorants you can not legally use them as colorants in bath salts that you sell.

http://www.fda.gov/ForIndustry/Colo...sinSpecificProducts/InCosmetics/ucm110032.htm

"*Must I match colors with intended use?*
Yes. No matter whether a particular color is subject to certification or exempt from certification, U.S. law prohibits its use in cosmetics (or any other FDA-regulated product) unless it is approved specifically for the intended use [FD&C Act, sec. 721(a)(1)(A); 21 U.S.C. 379e(a)(1)(A)]."

"*Use and restrictions. Color additives may be used only for the intended uses stated in the regulations that pertain to them. The regulations also specify other restrictions for certain colors, such as the maximum permissible concentration in the finished product*."


I know that there are a lot of people that use food colorings in their salts & bath bombs and even some suppliers that suggest it, but if you're selling, it is against FDA regulations and can void your insurance if something were to happen involving a customer & that product.

Have you tried using herbal infusions to color your salts?


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, I have used herbal infusions. But, the color is mild. Have you had success with good colors with herbal infusions. 
The food colors are FDA certified, but have no lake number because they are all natural and not synthetic. I thought that it would be a no. I read about that whole law, but I was hoping for another answer. The cosmetic laws need to change. You would think if you can eat it that you could use it on your skin. 

Has you or anyone had good results with herbal infusions for bath salts?
can you soak the salts in oil that is infused with the herb color that you want and then drain them? I guess I will have to experiment too.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 6, 2013)

getdirtysoaps said:


> Yes, I have used herbal infusions. But, the color is mild. Have you had success with good colors with herbal infusions.
> The food colors are FDA certified, but have no lake number because they are all natural and not synthetic. I thought that it would be a no. I read about that whole law, but I was hoping for another answer. The cosmetic laws need to change. You would think if you can eat it that you could use it on your skin.
> 
> Has you or anyone had good results with herbal infusions for bath salts?
> can you soak the salts in oil that is infused with the herb color that you want and then drain them? I guess I will have to experiment too.



FDA approved doesn't mean approved for cosmetics.  FDA also approves food additives and not all food additives are body/skin safe.  You can try some of the clays to colour your salts as they are natural.  You can also buy himalayan pink salts, red salts, etc.  If you are wanting colourful then you need to look at "cosmetic grade colourants  You can look at micas and oxides as well, they are more "natural" than the lake colours.


----------



## green soap (Jan 6, 2013)

I have had some success using infused oils in my bath bombs.  Just color the little bit of oil that will go in it.  Not sure what your bath salt recipe is and if you would be adding a little oil to it.  If you do, just infuse an herbal color into that oil.  

Lavender scented bath bombs using infused alkanet (in OO) were greyish in color but not bad.  The best ones so far were calendula infused.  Great for the skin and lovely yellow color.

I no longer make bath bombs but I still use the infusions to color soap.  I write on the label: 

color from infused (____)*

*alkanet root
*annatto seed
*calendula petals

There is no color labeling requirement for soap though (in the USA), so this might no be relevant.  I just do it because I have really discriminating customers, and they appreciate that all the ingredients are listed.  Also, some folks shy away from synthetic colors or fragrances, so if you do not label it how will they know?


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Jan 8, 2013)

I make soap too, and I label them as a cosmetic also. But, your right you don't have too. I do it so they can see everything that goes into my products. I guess I will experiment more. I know that not all food product are good for external use. It just suck sometimes because some are fine, but we can't use them... Bummer!


----------

